# Cristal seguridad pintado



## creteva

Hola, 
Estoy traduciendo la tarifa de precios de mi empresa. 
Son frases cortas estilo telegráfico.

Me ha surgido la duda con :
Cristal de seguridad de 10mm pintado: blanco y negro

Mi intento es: 10 mm security painted glass: black and white

pero he visto que en la tarifa anterior se ha traducido como:  10 mm security glass painted: black and white

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pubman

Hi creteva

This sounds odd to me, does blanco y negro mean dark (oscuro) y (claro) or is the glass literally painted


----------



## creteva

Hola Pubmen, 
Gracias.

El cristal está pintado por debajo y esa capa de pintura en blanco o negro es la que se ve por arriba: blanco o negro.
No se trata de un cristal especial, todos los cristales de colores llevan el mismo tratamiento de pintura.

Saludos


----------



## pubman

Just so I understand, It is a piece of glass, the bottom half is painted black or white and the top half is clear. You can see out of the top half  but you cannot see out of the bottom half


----------



## allynchica

Es decir que hay 2 opciones? Cristal negro *o* cristal blanco?

Si es así a mi me parece...

10 mm security painted glass: blanco y negro = Cristal de seguridad de 10mm pintado (el cristal ya fue pintado, hay 2 opciones, blanco o negro)

10 mm security glass painted: blanco y negro =  Cristal de seguridad de 10mm sin pintura, que se puede pintar de blanco o negro


De todos modos, en los 2 casos así se entiende la misma idea más o menos en el inglés: 

10mm security painted glass = black *or *white


----------



## pubman

Hi allynchica,
The idea I was trying to get to was that I don't think it is security glass as I understand it. Creteva say's that it isn't special glass just painted to make it obscure in part. So therefore I am inclined to believe that it is more like a privacy glass or screen. If you just say "10mm security glass painted black or white" then this implies that the whole of the glass is paiinted and this is not the case as one of his earlier posts indicates. Also he originally said black and white then it change to black and white just to add to the confusion. Any thoughts wouldbe appreciated


----------



## allynchica

Yes I see the confusion... 

Creteva is referring to a gradiation of color on the glass then? I'm thinking of tint on windows (for privacy), which in this case would all begin with the same treatment on the bottom, and can either be tinted (painted) darker or frosted on the top part?

"todos los cristales de colores llevan el mismo tratamiento de pintura" is maybe referring to glass (unrelated to what Creteva needs to express/translate) that is colored something other than black or white?


----------



## pubman

I don't know if it's a gradiation. I was thinking black or white on the lower half and clear on top. But maybe I have translated wrongly his third post where he decribes it.


----------



## pops91710

creteva said:


> Hola,
> Estoy traduciendo la tarifa de precios de mi empresa.
> Son frases cortas estilo telegráfico.
> 
> Me ha surgido la duda con :
> Cristal de seguridad de 10mm pintado: blanco y negro
> 
> Mi intento es: 10 mm security painted glass: black and white
> 
> pero he visto que en la tarifa anterior se ha traducido como: 10 mm security glass painted: black and white
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.


 
De las dos, prefiero la última traducción que en la primera:*10 mm security glass, painted: black and white.* 

Pero, para mi suena mejor decir* 10 mm painted security glass: black and white*


----------



## creteva

Buenos días, 
Acabo de leer las respuestas, lamento la confusión que he podido crear.
Se trata de una mesa con el sobre de cristal. Los clientes pueden elegir si quieren el sobre de cristal negro o blanco.
No se trata de un cristal oscuro o claro, es totalmente opaco. Quiero decir que cuando el cristal es negro es totalmente negro y cuando el cristal es blanco, es totalmente blanco.
El color viene dado por la pintura que se le da al cristal, por eso lo aclaramos en la tarifa.

Pops, yo estoy igual que tú, así que igual lo dejo como el año pasado y así mantengo la coherencia con las otra mesas.
Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## pubman

Hola creteva

Ahora, entiendo, intentaré en espanol

Mi problema está con la palabra "security" Normalamente no usamos "security" cuando hablamos de una mesa con el sobre de cristal.

Diría "toughened glass" o "safety glass" o tempered glass" o "toughened safety glass"

Tal vez puedes Google estas palabras y decirme que piensas

por lo tanto, mi intento sería

(The table is fitted with) 10 mm toughened safety glass painted black or white.

Hay otra maneras decirlo

Ahora, Va a beber

Saludos y espero ayudarte

Por favor corrigme mi espanol


----------



## creteva

Hola pubman, muchas gracias.
Yo también uso normalmente la palabra "tempered", el equivalente en español es "templado".
Tu español es muy bueno 
saludos


----------



## Hella

Yo no usaría "painted". Tal y como lo has descrito, es cristal coloreado: "colored glass"


----------



## creteva

Hola
Gracias por la sugerencia pero no puedo cambiar la palabra. En mi fábrica siempre se le ha llamado cristal pintado y nuestros cristaleros también lo llaman así.
Saludos


----------



## pops91710

creteva said:


> Hola
> Gracias por la sugerencia pero no puedo cambiar la palabra. En mi fábrica siempre se le ha llamado cristal pintado y nuestros cristaleros también lo llaman así.
> Saludos


 
Creteva,
Hay una cosa que sugiero que sí se debe cambiar. Después de todas las revelaciones aquí mi opinión es que *security glass* es la palabra equivocada. Security glass es algo muy especial para prevenir robos, o para proveer protección contra-valas. Lo que quieres poner is *Safety glass. *Yo sé que para hispanohablantes es las misma cosa, pero no es así en Inglés.


----------



## pubman

Hi Pops It is I suggested it in my post #11


----------



## creteva

Muchas gracias
Cambiaré security.
Es cierto que la palabra en español: cristal de seguridad, no tiene esa connotación .
Un saludo


----------



## pops91710

pubman said:


> Hi Pops It is I suggested it in my post #11



Yes, I saw it. I was backing you up. Ergo my oblique reference to the revelations.


----------

